# Any ideas?



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

One of my cichlids has been hiding in the rocks lately and not eating. At first I thought eggs as I couldn't see it.

But now I got this video. Clearly something is coming out of him! Any ideas what it could be? I've googled and thinking bloat? Which looks like not much help for him.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

How is it behaving, other than reclusive? These Julidochromis are very secretive when spawning, and, although I have never seen it, this looks like it may be the genital papilla of the male. Is there a female hovering around? Just a thought.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

on send look, and again, I am not sure, the extension may be too far anterior (forward) on the fish to be genitalia, it should come out the vent, where the poop comes out. I can't make out the vent on these photos, and it has been a very long time since i dealt with these fish.


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you. He didn't make it found him this morning  He was the only one I had so no female.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear, I really don't know what that thing is. Kinda reminds me of Alien...


----------

